# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/19



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The ice on Devils Lake is slowly starting to break up. Some of the smaller 
bays have opened. However, the larger bodies are still covered in ice. But 
we're getting close. As for fishing, the pike fishing remains pretty good, but 
is slowing a bit as these fish are entering their spawning period. The last 
few days anglers have also started to pick up walleyes. Some of the walleyes 
are larger spawning fish. We ask all anglers to please practice catch and 
release with these larger fish as they are vital to the future of our lake. As 
for places to fish, anglers have been working most of the bridges along the 
Mauvee Coulee from Churches Ferry to Pelican Lake, the railroad tracks and 
bridges on Channel A, the culverts along Hwy 281, and the bridges of Six Mile, 
Hwy 20, & Hwy 57. Anglers are using daredevils, smelt or herring, cranks such 
as countdowns, and jigs tipped with twister tails for pike. For walleyes, 
anglers have been having the best luck with jigs tipped with minnows and/or 
twister tails. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

